# Openrc and "rc_provide" problem

## mamunata

Hello,

I have problem configuring openrc. I have two network connections - net.eth0 and net.wlan0. net.eth0 is my home internet and wireless wlan0 is on work place. The problem is that if net.wlan0 is started all network dependent services are started as well, but if it is stopped and I want to start apache, sshd or other service that needs network, openrc tries to start net.wlan0 first. I have added two lines in rc.conf, nut didn't help:

```

rc_provide="net"

rc_net_eth0_provide="net"

```

Any ideas how to resolve this?

----------

## mr.sande

Do you have rc_depend_strict="NO" in rc.conf?

----------

## mamunata

 *mr.sande wrote:*   

> Do you have rc_depend_strict="NO" in rc.conf?

 

No

----------

## mr.sande

Well, rc_depend_strict="NO" should help solving your problem. With its set to "NO" you only have to start one service that provides net instead of both.

----------

## mamunata

 *mr.sande wrote:*   

> Well, rc_depend_strict="NO" should help solving your problem. With its set to "NO" you only have to start one service that provides net instead of both.

 

This helped. Thanks!

----------

## steveL

IIRC rc_provide="net" in /etc/rc.conf means every service provides net which is not what you want, so I'd remove that line.

Just leaving it as FYI for anyone else who stumbles across this thread.

Regards,

steveL.

----------

